# Message for Nurse D Bait



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I saw your post on getting a late start on the subject of fly fishing. I am 20 years older than you and finally getting serious about "line tossing" or "water slapping" as some of my bass fishing buddies call fly fishing. One fellow that works at an Academy told me that I must be tired of catching fish so I took up fly fishing. I took a picture of a bass that I caught on a fly rod and hand tied fly an posted it on a photo board at his store. I have a lot of years to make up so I practice my casting everyday when the wind is not blowing 30+. I have never taken a casting lesson so I have made plenty of mistakes. You have plenty of time to learn. Don't let age stand in your way. I have suffered two bouts of heat exhaustion, hypertension, conjestive heart failure, bad back and still enjoy everyday. I couldn't sleep last night due to the pain in my back so I made the best of it. I read several fly fishing articles until I finally dosed off. Today, while I can, I will start work on a couple of fly rods that I am making. It is a great day.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Dear Friend..I just found this post!! Look at the date...;0)..anyway I wanted to let you know that I did buy a Fly Rod and a book on fly fishing..I haven't placed my reel on the rod yet..it's too tempting and I don't want to start any bad habits...I hope to be hooking up with Capt Chris Philips for lessons...my goal is to be able to take my new found skill to BAJA in July..I'd better get busy!!! You're right it's never to late..thanks for your encouragement!! ...d


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

*fly fishing*

It's like a whole new sport!! I went fly fishing down in Galveston in Offatts Bayou a few years back and caught numerous Lady fish. They are in the Tarpon Family and boy can they jump! That was a lot of fun I remember. I was fishing off the bank and then waded in 3 foot of water. Kept getting stung by jelly fish so I went back to my live bait fishing. Went back to standing on the banks. I still have my old fly rod but for now sticking to what I know. Now that I have a boat no more bank fishing. Well, that's just a matter of speaking I guess.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

No reason now for two sisters not to get together to "Pop and Toss" from the boat!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yall just be careful.... I know what you two girls get like in sandys boat lol.... as i recall, Yall drove all the way down the canal to my house to show me your redfish lol


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nurse D,
I was beginning to think that you didn't like me (lol). I don't get excited about reports where someone caught a limit of specs or reds like I used to...been there done that. I do get excited about fly fishing. For me it is a new challenge and I am glad to catch anything on a "wimpy wand." Besides, when I am not fishing which is seldom anymore due to a congestive heart problem, I can still build rods and tie flies. Get with it, get some lessons, and someday we will see you on OLN catching tarpon.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

BIG GRIN...;0)..ellisredfish...anyway i don't have a fly to my name..you gonna be my hook up with that? So when I do get on OLN with that tarpon I can name you and Randall as the guys who sent this lady angler over the edge.....d


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Maybe I should clarify that, all the lady anglers that I have seen on OLN were tall, tanned and 10's. But I will tie you some flies when you get serious about fly fishing. I sure hope you have a sense of humerous after that put down (lol).


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I was about to make a comment here..but I don't want it coming back and biting me in the boo-hinney when I'm on OLN...;0)


----------



## capitanmarcos (Feb 4, 2006)

Had been fly fishing twice before moving to Costa Rica. Would rather flyfish for billfish than use conventional gear. Its all close and personal. Get a lot of clients their first ever billfish and its on fly. The excitement watching a sail or marlin eating your fly and then go airborn is unsurpassable. Keep on buggin.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Too funny. NurseD-bait we had fun that day getting sunburned and catching some tail. The only thing missing was some ice cold margaritas.


NurseD-bait said:


> I was about to make a comment here..but I don't want it coming back and biting me in the boo-hinney when I'm on OLN...;0)


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I would imagine a bill fish on a fly it wouldn't/coulldn't get any better then that!! Never been big game fishing..that's for July vacation this year to BAJA....not sure if I'll be fly ready by then...


----------

